# New Problem With Site



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Doug 
9:00 am Saturday I have a new problem now... With or without cookie or pop-up controls on I cannot view a post within a topic when I am logged on. But I can view them when I am on the site as a guest.







The main page comes up Ok now with controls on which it was not doing before.

The only way I could post this was to view a topic as a guest then click new start new topic it then made me sign in and then I could post this. Cannot do anything if I sign in first.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Ditto!!!

I can see the "list" of Topics...
But if i click to view it the page says 
says: 
IPS DRIVER ERROR
there appears to be a error with the data base
you can try to refresh the page by clicking here

I just logged out and was able to get around it
just like Five Outbackers said.

MaeJae


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

OK... more weird stuff....

When I made the last post I didn't think it went through!
When I hit "Add Reply" instead of the page that shows
the posts it gave me the page that gave me 
the same ERROR meaaage!?!

So I just closed the window and went a 
different "store" site.

Now I came back to Outbackers and I see
it did post???

I don't know if it will happen again but lets see!

MaeJae

p.s. Doug, Thank you for everything you do here
in our little slice of Heaven!!! Just thought
I'd post so you could get the "bugs" out


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I have the exact same problem. I'll check back later to see how things are going. I appreciate the hard work Doug and others are putting in to keep this site up and running.

Thanks,


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*This is really getting old!!!*









Sorry guys!

I have just notified Invision of all the problems. Hopefully they will get on it quickly.

Doug


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Same here, too, at 10:15 AM, Central DST. I can access the home page and view the forums and topics, but when I log in, I cannot view the forums. When I click on the "Forum" link, I get the ISP error message.

I'm sure that it will get straightened out, but perhaps this information will help ferret out the problem. As an old programmer (of sorts - a long time ago), I know that you have to see the output to discover what is wrong.

Mike


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Same problem here. Must be a







glitch in the giddy' up!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

aantolik said:


> Same problem here. Must be a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I just received notification from Invision that the problem was found and fixed. From where I sit, it looks like everything is working now.

How about you guys?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

It looks good for me...

Reverie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Working fine now Doug. Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

Seems fine. Darrel will be going on later. I will let you know if we have any problems. 
Thank you Doug
Katie


----------

